# Surprisingly low quotes



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Some of you will have seen me banging on about getting a Legacy Spec B as my next car:lol:Anyway its group 16 and be being 22 I though I would never get insured but to my surprise I can insure one for with Privilege for 670 fully comp:thumb:It could be down to having 4 years NCB will be 5 soon and the fact that I won't be doing more than 4/5 thousand miles a year.
Currently insured with the NFU where I get a NCB discount every year it gets better and a good discount for renewing adds up to a 50% discount so I will be talking to them about the Spec B:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That's a good quote mate. I got quoted £600 last year for a GTB but this year it's jumped to £1,200!!! :doublesho: Think I need to ring around. Are Privilege on the comparison sites, is that where you got the quote from?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good quote mate.. im 21 with 3 years NCB on a 2011 Qashqai i pay £1100 a year.
only do about 5-6k miles a year.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross, how can you do 4/5k a year on Shetland!?!?!? :lol:



Seems to be a decent price....now you just have to buy the bl00dy thing and stop going on about it! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Ross, how can you do 4/5k a year on Shetland!?!?!? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easily mate,I will be getting one soon just watch this space:lol:


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have just found the same thing. The cheapest quote I could get on my 1.4 Polo this year was £298. I have just bought a Focus ST3 and it was £541 with protected no claims. Which for me and the missus both being 27 I didnt think was to bad.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The NCB bonus helps a lot without it I don't think I would get insurance for a Spec B,700 a year is pretty good for a quick stealth saloon:lol:


----------

